# did i get a good deal on my p239



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

i got a used (2008) p239 .40 in the box with 3 mags and nite sites, came with the booklet and it has zero wear and the bore looks perfect. got it for $538 otd also its the da/sa model, they had the dak model but i went with the da/sa since my uspc is da/sa, i wanted to keep the same in both my .40's. and i will be posting pics as soon as i pick it up


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good deal to me. The last one I saw that was in 357 sig was seven hundred.


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

Good deal. I think new with 2 mags (for 2008 - now only come with one magazine) ran about $700.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it's a excellent buy.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------

